# Bedrock 607 - Restoration Complete



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

As I expected, this one cleaned up pretty well. Last photo is the "before". I'd really hate to sell it, but I do wonder what it's worth.


----------



## andyboy (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice one mate. Looks great!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Yikes.
I would say you have this down. That looks so sweet.

Steve


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Wow Charlie, that is gorgeous.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice plane, Charlie! It looks like it was already nice before you touched it, but you really brought it up a notch. How much do you want for it?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice job of it………looks brand new

Cheers


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

That came out beautiful, Charlie!

Great find.

Lee


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Charlie, great job! Wish you would do a "how to" blog on how you clean those planes up so nicely. The 'before' picture shows some rust spots on the inner body but the 'in the after' photos, they are gone. Did you spray the inner body black? Whatever you did, it looks like new. You have my nomination for "Plane Fettler Extraordinaire"!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG, it's glorious. The lawn backdrop was perfect. Lovely display.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

nice restoration


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Gor--jusss 
Great Job Charlie,they don't get prettier than that.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

outstanding! That is a work of art, sir.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yes sir charlie, this one is one hot plane…you did a fantastic job, finding out its worth would be fun, but i dont think i would sell it…its just part of the creed isnt it, obtain a tool…and keep it…i love these hand tools..you got a great find…


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Charlie: A great find and a great restoration.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Another beauty that has a new life thanks to your dedication and talent!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

She is a beauty. I think its "worth" anywhere from $160-220 as a guess. Very nice job, its a fine plane. well bought too.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

Brandon: I'd love to be able to tell my wife I made a profit on some aspect of my woodworking addiction, but I just can't sell one of my "children".

Jim, my only secret is elbow grease. I sand, scrape, wire brush… whatever it takes. In this case, I did mask off everything that needed to be bare metal, then sprayed it.

Grizz, that's right…. what fun is obtaining tools if you don't keep 'em?


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice job Charlie. If you ever need a babysitter for that one of you "children", I'll volunteer.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great job Charlie…looks like new.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Charlie, as I follow all of your work, and I am not really a "plane" guy, I am still impressed with your skills at restoration and the detail that you put into it. This baby should be right out there on "The show room floor"!
Really nice !


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Gene, I'm not really a plane guy either when it comes to using them. I've just come to appreciate the old ones as great pieces of engineering and design, and love restoring them to their original (more or less) beauty.

There is just something about holding a tool in your hands that you know has seen so much history. It's hard to describe, but you plane lovers all know what I'm talking about.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

WOW! That didn't take long.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Beautiful work Charlie


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Charlie, I was only teasing of course! If I were in your shoes, it'd take A LOT for me to sell such a fine looking plane. May she work well for you for many years to come!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Beaut!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Awesome job Charlie. It makes me want to go find another plane to restore!

I believe the plane is worth $10. I will send you a check right away

Thanks for sharing


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Kent, as soon as the check clears, I'll ship the plane.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

looks great, but I actually use one of these for the grass:










It has a wider mouth, and reduces strain on the arms and back…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That's funny, Sharon. But the plane takes a lot longer, so I get to work on my tan.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Watch out for rocks in the grass, though


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Purp, do you really use a reel mower? I've had my eye on one for some time.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Charlie, get the plane out of the yard!!!!
Beautiful resto. Wanna do my #7?
Bill


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Charlie, get the plane out of the yard!!!!
Beautiful resto. Wanna do my #7?
Bill


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Al: Reel mowers are fine for that wimpy northern grass. You wouldn't want one in your neck of the woods.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

A thing of beauty.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^good point, Charlie. I live in Gravely country, lol. I DO miss that thick Louisiana grass, man. I couldn't get KY blue to grow despite spending tons of money trying. Now I'm a fescue blend just like the other suckers. Cue sad trombone music. 
.
You wondered what this rehabbed 607 is worth for S&G? I bet you could get $200 for it if you let someone walk out of your lawn with it. Maybe $180 to $200 on Fleabay plus shipping. The LN is over $400, which helps yours in value. It's one of the most desirable "common" planes out there, in my opinion. It really doesn't get a whole lot better.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

great job Charlie 
thanks for sharing … don´t worry about the green glow in the horisont …. that just your closed 
woodworking neighbours 
worry about the darkgreen ….. thats us in scandinavian …..

Dennis


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beautiful job on the plane, Charlie!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Charlie, I'm not into plane restoration but I do have to say it's a beauty. Where are the obligatory shavings?
Don


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Don, I should have taken a shot with a few blades of grass in the mouth.


----------

